# Anti-anxiety medication alternatives



## layleswo (Dec 1, 2003)

I've had severe reactions to both Lexapro and Trazodone, but I have anxiety that sets off my IBS. Are there any alternatives to these drugs?Some people are unable to take anti-anxiety medications because they're toxic to some...there's a great article in the New York Times Magazine called "A Doctor's Toxic Shock" by Nanette Gartrell, if you've had similar experiences and doctor's don't believe you.Thanks!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Technically, neither one of the medications you are taking is anti-anxiety; they are both anti-depressants that MAY help with anxiety. True anti-anxiety drugs include Xanax, Valium and other "tranqulizers" which are quick acting--usually within 30 minutes--but wear off fairly quickly which can be a problem. That article you mentioned was about anti-depressants, which generally have very different side effects. Take care.


----------



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

I never tried it... but you may want to look into the benefits of the natural herb Valerian Root.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

I tried a chinese blend (suanzaoren) - it was very diuretic and really dried me out. Valerian has some effects, but has traditionally been used more for insomnia than anxiety. Kava works, but there are some questions about its safety (liver-wise) and I haven't taken that in a while. Passion flower (Passiflora incarnata) seems to work best for me - it contains benzoflavones whose action is similar to that of the benzodiazepines(like valium and xanax). A xanax under the tongue works very quickly (10-15 minutes), where as passion flower takes longer to kick in (1-3 hours). But when I am stressed, the passion flower starts working mid-morning and the effect is definite. Passion flower seems to be without the habit-forming properties of the lab benzodiazepines, and is less likely to cause sedation or impair memory. One study I saw involved "tweaking" the active ingredient of passion flower in a chemistry lab - the result was an anti-anxiety drug hundreds of times stronger than valium. But I find the ordinary version works for me.


> quote: J Pharm Pharm Sci. 2003 May-Aug;6(2):215-22. Attenuation of benzodiazepine dependence in mice by a tri-substituted benzoflavone moiety of Passiflora incarnata Linneaus: a non-habit forming anxiolytic. PURPOSE: A tri-substituted benzoflavone moiety (BZF) recently isolated from the methanol extract of aerial parts of the plant Passiflora incarnata Linneaus had exhibited encouraging results in countering the dependence produced by addiction-prone substances like morphine, nicotine, cannabinoids and ethyl alcohol, during the studies performed by the authors. Since the BZF moiety had exhibited significant anxiolytic properties at 10 mg/kg p.o. dose in mice, therefore, it was desirable to evaluate this potential phyto-moiety (BZF) for its own dependence-liabilities It was also deemed viable to evaluate BZF moiety for its possible usefulness in countering the dependence-liabilities associated with the chronic use of benzodiazepines keeping in light their tremendous clinical use in the management of anxiety and insomnia. METHODS. Different groups of mice were administered BZF alone (10, 50 or 100 mg/kg, p.o.), and concomitantly with diazepam (20 mg/kg, p.o.) in a 21-days treatment regimen, followed by no treatments for the next 72-hours. The withdrawal effects in the form of ambulatory behavior of the treated animals were recorded on the 25th day using an Actophotometer. RESULTS. The BZF-alone (three doses) treated mice exhibited a normal ambulatory behavior on 25th day. Mice groups receiving co-treatments, i.e., BZF-diazepam concomitantly, also exhibited a normal ambulatory behavior in a dose-dependent manner, i.e., the higher dose of BZF (100 mg/kg) being more effective in countering the withdrawal effects of chronically administered diazepam than the lower doses (10 or 50 mg/kg). CONCLUSIONS. The studies revealed that the chronic administration of the BZF moiety (three doses), did not exhibit any dependence-liability of its own, even upon an abrupt cessation. Additionally, the BZF co-treatments with diazepam also prevented the incurrence of diazepam-dependence, which might be because of the aromatase enzyme inhibiting properties associated with the BZF moiety.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

This study found passion flower to be as effective as oxazepam for treating GAD.


> quote: J Clin Pharm Ther. 2001 Oct;26(5):363-7. Passionflower in the treatment of generalized anxiety: a pilot double-blind randomized controlled trial with oxazepam. OBJECTIVE: Passionflower (Passiflora incarnata) is a folk remedy for anxiety. A double-blind randomized trial compared the efficacy of Passiflora incarnata extract with oxazepam in the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder. METHODS: The study was performed on 36 out-patients diagnosed with GAD using DSM IV criteria. Patients were allocated in a random fashion: 18 to the Passiflora extract 45 drops/day plus placebo tablet group, and 18 to oxazepam 30 mg/day plus placebo drops for a 4-week trial. RESULTS: Passiflora extract and oxazepam were effective in the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder. No significant difference was observed between the two protocols at the end of trial. Oxazepam showed a rapid onset of action. On the other hand, significantly more problems relating to impairment of job performance were encountered with subjects on oxazepam. CONCLUSION: The results suggest that Passiflora extract is an effective drug for the management of generalized anxiety disorder, and the low incidence of impairment of job performance with Passiflora extract compared to oxazepam is an advantage. A large-scale trial is justified.


----------



## bujoldreader (Jan 25, 2004)

Have you considered Effexor XR? I'm taking this, and it really helps me. However, my anxiety is not very severe -- but it's worth a try.


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

I too started taking Effexor XR and have found it to be quite beneficial. Started out with the 37 g for 2 weeks and then went to 75g. Seems to be very helpful in my anxiety which is my main trigger of IBS D. This medication is an anti-anxiety/anti depressant. smaller dosages help with the anxiety. Side effects are very minimal, but constipation is one which in my case is helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Depending on what the specifics are to your anxiety, you might try a trial on Buspar. It has done wonders for me. I have GAD with Dysthymia. I only take one 10mg tablet twice a day..it has really reduced my anxiety and particularly the somatic symptoms associated with anxiety.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Perhaps you could ask your doctor about Librax?I have been very sensitive to medications in the past and this one has helped me some.it's got anti anxiety medication in it and aswell an antispasmotic for your ibs.if you start gradually and come off gradually you should be ok.I'm also taking Celexa,which has changed my life,it's an anti depressant.If you are depressed,you might want to check it out.I find it has made a lot of my anxiety go away,and I'm only on 5mg!this is because I was too damn sensitive to medications,I would always feel like I was being poisoned,but this one at this dose is amazing.The same drugs don't work for everyone,and I know how frustrating it can be,I hope you find something to help.take care.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I am on an anti-depressent, Zoloft, which has helped me a great deal. But my psychiatrist also prescribes a seperate medication, Klonopin, for panic attacks. And this has REALLY helped me. I started out taking Ativan, but that just didn't do the trick for me. I have heard that the Klonopin is addictive, and that scares me a bit, but I feel like I need it to stay calm. So this combination is what has worked for me. I tried Kava-Kava, but all it did was give me horrendous D







!! I'm glad that it works for some, though. My Colitis just couldn't take it


----------



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

I used a natural remedy - called Rescue Remedy. I find it is very good for me. I have been diagnosed with agoraphobia. Hope this helpsL.


----------



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

I used Valerian root very frequently when my anxiety was bad I found it to work really well... I would take one to last me in the the daytime and two before bed to help me sleep. I found there were no side effects with this drug and i did'nt feel "druged up" as I did with other medications that i had been taking for anxiety


----------

